# Oktober Hurgada



## guese1 (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Fliege mitte Oktober mit meiner Familie nach Hurgada
Möchte eigentlich keine Angeln mitnehmen
(Weiss mit wievielen Klamotten das dann endet)
Hat jemand Tipp mit wem es am meisten Sinn macht 
rauszufahren (am liebsten nur mein Sohn und ich)
Für jeden Tipp dankbar
MFG
dorota


----------



## mastercraft (23. Juni 2019)

guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fliege mitte Oktober mit meiner Familie nach Hurgada
> Möchte eigentlich keine Angeln mitnehmen
> (Weiss mit wievielen Klamotten das dann endet)
> ...




Hi guese 1

gib auf Facebook 
" Alia Captain Abdola "  ein und adde ihn , er fährt vom alten Hafen Hurghada aus und kann dir auch das tackle leihen , kostet pro tag so um die 250-300 € mit Abholung vom Hotel incl Essen und Getränke 

liebe Grüße


----------



## guese1 (24. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Tip
mfg


----------



## guese1 (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo
Über Alia Captain Abdola
Kann ich im Netz nicht viel finden
mfg
guese1


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juli 2019)

Hi Du.

Ich denke er macht alle möglichen Trips von a bis z.

Wird auch Hobbyangler sein und über gutes Tackle verfügen. Oli war mit ihm unterwegs und war laut ihm mehr als super. 

Der Preis ist ziemlich hoch.
Du wirst auch in Hurghada Boote finden die für 100 Euro fahren. Allerdings wirst du wahrscheinlich dann nur mit Handleine Fischen können.


----------



## guese1 (11. September 2019)

Hallo
In 4 Wochen gehts los
Finde irgendwie nichts richtiges über 
Über Bootsscharter von Hurgada aus.
Möchte gerne alleine mit meinem Sohn
Chartern.Nehme keine Angelsachen mit.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar
mfg


----------



## nostradamus (11. September 2019)

hi,
benutz mal die Suchfunktion, da wirst du alle Infos finden.
gruß 
mario


----------



## Krallblei (11. September 2019)

Hi

Wie oben geschrieben geh an den Hafen und Frage. Oder frag im Hotel bei den Leuten die Ausflüge verkaufen.
Alles machbar.


----------



## mastercraft (14. September 2019)

Egypt GT fishing , gib den mal auf Facebook ein , der war auch perfect wobei dieser nur mit nen centerkonsoler rausfährt


----------



## guese1 (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Hier mal paar Bilder vom Oktober.
Ware einen Tag raus von Hurgada aus.
Alleine Boot gescharter Captain Abdulla
Boot Ok nur seine Angelklammotten alles
Schrott Ruten und Rollen,alles improvisiert.
Einige Fische verloren.
Nächstes mal nehme ich wohl eigenes Gerät wieder mit.
Aber Abdulla hat sehr viel Ahnung.
Wir haben nur geschleppt.
Flach zwischen den Riffs auf Snapper
Und im Tiefen auf Königsmakrelen,Barakuda,Bonito und anderes
Fisch war auf alle Fälle genug da. Nur wenn die Bremsen an den Rollen
nicht funktionieren und Rute ohne Spitzenring wird es bischen schwierig.
Hat aber super Spaß gehabt mache ich mit Sicherheit wieder.
Acht Stunden 10 Fische ist wohl unter den Bedinnungen mehr als ok.
3 Königsmakrelen,3 Bonitos,4 Grouper Alles keine Riesen aber bin ich ja auch nicht.
mfg
guese1


----------



## Krallblei (5. Januar 2020)

Hi. Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Eigenes Tackle ist in Ägypten wohl immer besser.

Sind doch paar schöne Fische dabei!


----------

